

Ask HN: Cloud Based App like Yammer for collaboration with different domains - ralph123

Is there an application like Yammer that can be used for users from different domains? We want to use it for our hobby group. but we all work at different companies.
======
eel
I noticed yesterday an "External Networks" link inside Yammer. I don't know
how long it's been there, but it's similar to what you are describing.

As described on Yammer: "External Networks are separate Yammer networks used
to communicate with external groups, like customers, partners, contractors,
and fans of [company]."

The drawback is that an existing Yammer domain would "own" or have control of
that network. I know it's probably not exactly what you were looking for, but
it might be one way to get to use Yammer istelf.

------
arkitaip
Just register a domain and hand out email addresses at this domain. Using
google apps you can get away with just the domain reg. fee.

~~~
ralph123
unfortunatly we have more then 15 users working on non for profit projects,
and wanted better features then the basic google groups

~~~
arkitaip
My 9.99 $ hosting provides infinite email accounts/redirects. Maybe...?

